# Lightscribe

## shortyno1

Hallo zusammen!

... ich hatte bei einem älteren gentoo schonmal lightscribe laufen aber irgendwie hab ich bei einer manuellen installation bei Lightscribe Lacie Labeler:

```
4L-cli

./4L-cli: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/liblightscribe.so.1)

./4L-cli: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/liblightscribe.so.1)

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

Aborted
```

denke dass qlscribe das bessere programm ist, aber habe beim compilieren vom ebuild folgende ausgabe :

```
Linking CXX executable qlscribe

cd /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/qlscribe-0.15/work/qlscribe-0.15_build/src && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/lib64/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++   -march=core2 -O2 -pipe    -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/main.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/mainwindow.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qcdscene.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qcdview.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogpixmap.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogroundtext.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogtext.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qlightroundtextitem.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qlightscribe.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qshapefactory.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qlighttextitem.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qlightpixmapitem.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogprint.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogprogress.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogcdproperties.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qconsoleprintprogress.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qdialogsettings.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/previewinjector.cpp.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_mainwindow.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qcdscene.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogpixmap.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogroundtext.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogtext.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qlightscribe.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogprint.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogprogress.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogcdproperties.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qconsoleprintprogress.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_qdialogsettings.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/moc_previewinjector.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/qrc_qlscribe.cxx.o CMakeFiles/qlscribe.dir/lightscribe_interface.cpp.o  -o qlscribe -rdynamic /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtXml.so /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib64/qt4: 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/qlscribe-0.15/work/qlscribe-0.15_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/qlscribe-0.15/work/qlscribe-0.15_build/CMakeFiles  7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60

[100%] Built target qlscribe

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/qlscribe-0.15/work/qlscribe-0.15_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-cdr/qlscribe-0.15 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2689:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  691:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  217:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  931:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  708:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake VERBOSE=1 "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 * 

***

```

wie kann ich das fixen?

----------

## firefly

in dem du den eigentlichen build fehler uns zeigst  :Wink: 

----------

## shortyno1

soll ich den build log posten?  :Embarassed: 

watch this

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe qlscribe installiert und hatte ebenfalls einen Fehler beim build gehabt - leider kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau and die Lösung erinnern. Probier mal bitte folgende Möglichkeiten:

1. revdep-rebuild

2. Prüfen, ob ein linker error wegen eines fehlenden Symlinks auftritt. Falls ja, den link manuell anlegen.

Auf jeden Fall war die Lösung relativ trivial.

-Erdie

----------

## shortyno1

OK

tatsächlich hat revdep-rebuild was repariert aber 

auch beim ebuild einer aktuelleren version von liblightscribe gibt mir folgendes aus:

```

emerge -av dev-libs/liblightscribe

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1::lightscribe [1.18.18.1::sabayon] USE="(multilib)" 0 kB                                                        

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1 from lightscribe

 * lightscribe-1.18.24.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]                                                                              

 * lightscribePublicSDK-1.18.6.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...          [ ok ]

 * LightScribe_logo_black.zip RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lightscribe-1.18.24.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work

>>> Unpacking lightscribePublicSDK-1.18.6.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work

>>> Unpacking LightScribe_logo_black.zip to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work ...

convert: no decode delegate for this image format `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work/LightScribe_logo_black.eps' @ error/constitute.c/ReadImage/533.

convert: no such image `transparent' @ error/mogrify.c/MogrifyImageList/8190.

convert: missing an image filename `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work/liblightscribe.png' @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/3017.

 * Applying liblightscribe-gcc43-1.patch ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1

>>> Install liblightscribe-1.18.24.1 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/image/ category dev-libs

 * /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work/liblightscribe.png is not a valid file/directory!

 * ERROR: dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2141:  Called doicon '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work/liblightscribe.png'

 *   environment, line  402:  Called _iconins 'doicon' '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work/liblightscribe.png'

 *   environment, line  295:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       fi ) || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'lightscribe': '/var/lib/layman/lightscribe/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1:

[...]

```

irgendwie scheint da auch ein bild zu fehlen ??

und wird vom sabayon overlay emerged...

----------

## shortyno1

ich konnte nun qlscribe manuell kompilieren, allerdings finde ich keine laufwerke ... fragt sich nur warum ich die software per ebuild nicht bauen kann - emerge liblightscribe gibt bei mir u.a. folgendes aus:

```

 * /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/liblightscribe-1.18.24.1/work/liblightscribe.png is not a valid file/directory!

```

Gruss

----------

## boospy

Ja liegt wohl irgendwie an der Lib. Hab hier Simplelevler oder wie das Teil jetzt heist. Das findet auch kein Laufwerk.

----------

## shortyno1

FINALLY  - ich hab Simplelabeler zum Laufen gebracht ...

ich musste

```

 # cp ~/lightscribe/usr/lib/lightscribe/libstdc++.so.5.0.7 /usr/lib/

 # cp ~/lightscribe/usr/lib/lightscribe/libstdc++.so.5.0.7 /usr/lib32

```

aus den quellen (lightscribe-1.18.24.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm) an die richtige stelle kopieren ... 

danach kam kein Fehler wie

```

./4L-cli: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/liblightscribe.so.1)                                                

Using /etc/lightscribe.rc

```

mehr und mein Laufwerk wurde gefunden ...

allerdings alles manuell installiert ...

jetzt fehlt nur noch qlscribe ....

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> allerdings alles manuell installiert ... 

  Hm, halte ich unter Gentoo nicht für die beste Idee..

Schau doch mal ob die Ebuilds aus dem sunrise Overlay eventuell besser passen.

(das aktuelle liblightscribe-1.18.24.1::sunrise Ebuild wird eventuell durch umbenennen auf die aktuelle 1.18.26.7 Version nutzbar sein (ungetestet))

Wenn du das testen möchtest, dann mache das am besten in einem lokalen Overlay.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## shortyno1

denke auch das qlscribe besser geeignet ist, bis jetzt musste gimp für LightScribe lacie labeler als labeldesigner ersatzweise herhalten ...

oops schwein gehabt ...

nach einem labelprint konnte das laufwerk irgendwie nicht mehr richtig identfiziert werden

z.b. führt kein autoplay und mplayer dvd://N mehr aus

nach einem plugout/in und nem neustart lief es wieder ...

vermute überhitzung, obwohl mein brenner eigentlich dafür gerüstet ist ... ( PX-L890SA )

Gruss

----------

